
Defining the Demonic - benbreen
http://publicdomainreview.org/2017/10/25/defining-the-demonic/
======
rjeli
“Current events make a lot more sense once you accept that demons literally
exist & are actively roaming the Earth“

------
mathattack
This would have been useful during my Dungeons and Dragons days.

